
Song Maker - ingve
https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/Song-Maker/
======
jrickert
[https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/Song-
Maker/song/59378...](https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/Song-
Maker/song/5937896708112384)

This is really missing a MIDI export! I'm actually kinda digging this little
groove I came up with. I will probably take the time to draw this back into
Ableton and see where that leads.

------
memo77
[https://goo.gl/zXa6Nn](https://goo.gl/zXa6Nn)

------
kwijiboy
happy birthday

[https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/Song-
Maker/song/60409...](https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/Song-
Maker/song/6040972701990912)

